# Final Monthly Computer Cube Competition



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2010)

Computer cubing is pretty much dead, so I don't see the point of holding these for the community anymore. This is the last one (to finish out 2010). You should know the rules by now, they haven't changed for a while.

Links to simulators:
- Ryan Heise's hi-games.
- Ryan Heise's 3x3 BLD sim.
- Gelatinbrain for many puzzles.
- Jeremy Fleischman's jflySim + qqTimer.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator.
- My jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.
- My qCube.
- My IsoMinxSim.

This competition is over, and you can see the results here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2: *3.37, 4.85, 3.61, 7.30, 3.69, 7.61, 14.22, 5.21, 13.84, 7.56, 6.58, 6.73 = *6.70*
*3x3*: 20.51, 24.42, 20.37, 21.75, 22.49, 24.48, 29.42, (18.31), 24.29, 25.76, (32.01), 23.33 = *23.68*

Real cube to computer cube ratio is about 1:1.6


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2010)

I am actually tempted to do as many events as I can since this is the last one lol.

Maybe after next week, I'll do some solves  (too much university work + too lazy)


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Square 1: 35.22, 35.31, (34.92), (37.55), 36.47 = 35.67
Comment: Consistent? σ = 0.57


----------



## Erik (Dec 1, 2010)

Erik:
2x2: 2.19, 2.15, 3.23, 4.32, 3.11, 2.86, 5.17, 3.57, 2.85, (6.02), 4.24, (1.39) => 3.37
2x3x3: 9.30, 8.90, (5.36), (21.00), 10.61, 5.87, 8.83, 8.40, 7.83, 5.63, 6.47, 6.47 => *7.83* I LOVE this puzzle on the sim!
3x3: (9.40), 11.50, 11.74, (12.63), 11.39, 11.45, 10.38, 11.14, 9.93, 11.84, 10.94, 10.89 => 11.12 not bad


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 4, 2010)

3x3: 17.02, 15.16, 14.27, 14.58, (13.02), 20.11, 18.56, (25.44), 20.44, 16.28, 18.84, 15.84 = 17.11
2x2: 2.89, 6.80, 6.75, (11.17), 6.97, 7.99, 6.98, 8.86, 3.64, 6.00, 9.72, (2.84) = 6.66 D:


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.13, 5.06, 2.84, 3.92, 4.99, 3.81, 4.25, 2.23, 3.52, 3.19, 5.42, 4.44 = 3.91
3x3: 16.70, (13.14), 13.95, 18.19, 20.97, (22.09), 15.36, 16.52, 17.95, 14.25, 19.75, 19.02 = 17.27


----------



## flan (Dec 4, 2010)

I really tried to do jflysim since this was the last one but I gave up after much frustration. Since computer cubing is supposed to be dead then I guess I might as well give up unless someone reasures me I will get the hang of it after a little practice but I'm not getting it! I must be a noob.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 5, 2010)

It takes a while to learn to do. If you like the idea of computer cubing, by all means keep trying, but if you are doing it for respect or records, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't practiced in quite a while 

3x3x3:
16.13, 17.11, 14.81, 21.02, 19.31, (22.34), 14.12, 16.36, 18.86, (13.75), 16.81, 15.26 => 16.98 avg12


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 5, 2010)

How sad to see it go. 

I've never solved a sim puzzle *ever*, but it still feels sad. 

lol? no, sadface.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2010)

Haven't really been doing any computer cubing lately, first time I've entered in this competition:

*2x2x2* 10.25, 13.32, (18.19), (4.63), 16.76, 12.23, 5.73, 9.92, 10.15, 9.06, 8.24, 9.70 = 10.54
*3x3x3* (37.05), 24.12, 27.45, 28.16, 28.00, 26.42, 29.64, 30.59, 27.58, 32.75, 23.07, (21.38) = 27.78


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 12, 2010)

Froppy: 5.589 1.221 2.36 1.24 1.989 2.717 0.135 1.16 0.692 4.707 (0.001) (10.41) => 2.181


----------



## flan (Dec 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> It takes a while to learn to do. If you like the idea of computer cubing, by all means keep trying, but if you are doing it for respect or records, you're wasting your time.



Its because I like the idea, anyway I saw this thread on the homepage and decided to have another go. After I got the cross I realised all I needed was (x) F U R and D (and (x)' F' U' R' and D' ofc) so I kept going and it got alot easier. It took me 5 mins so I think I'll get abit better before I post my Ao12


----------



## flan (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont submit this, just showing my progress  5:02.60, 3:01.08, 2:51.96, 2:05.52, DNF(0.00), 1:43.68, 2:54.74, 1:51.89, 1:32.46, 1:25.46, 1:45.21, 1:23.70. This is much more fun than I'd expected. I thought it would be ok like the rubiks cube ipod app is ok but its actually really fun!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2010)

It gets much more fun when you are actually able to turn fast and have mastered all the controls.
There's no limit in turning speed either, because there are no lockups etc  (although there can be lags ^^).

Too bad that you won't continue hosting this comp anymore, qq :/


----------



## mande (Dec 13, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.13, 6.43, (11.09), (5.06), 7.37, 8.04, 8.55, 7.78, 10.24, 5.53, 10.74, 6.50 = 7.93
3x3: 22.41, (35.47), 22.16, 28.87, 22.89, 20.86, 27.31, 35.01, (18.27), 20.26, 24.58, 22.63 = 24.70

Most of the 25+ solves were G perms.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> Too bad that you won't continue hosting this comp anymore, qq :/


Well, it's no fun when only a handful of people participate.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2010)

Look, how many people participated just because you said it was the final one.
You should just always say that


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm not gonna lie just to get people to participate 

If computer cubing ever gets popular again, maybe I'll restart the competitions. But right now there are really very few people actively doing it.


----------



## flan (Dec 31, 2010)

- 2x2x2: 16.93, 12.26, 11.65, 11.06, 17.59, 12.19, 10.91, 12.16, 6.66, 10.74, 35.20, 6.58 = 12.21
- 3x3x3: 31.14, 36.60, 32.32, 34.47, 28.70, 21.31, 35.06, 35.65, 36.62, 39.57, 41.68, 49.53 = 35.18
- 4x4x4: 7:09.63. cba to do average. I have so much trouble controlling the layers most of the time is spent fixing mistakes 
- 5x5x5: 
- 6x6x6: 
- 7x7x7: 
- 1x3x3: 3.8 Ao12 (couldn't copy times)
- 2x2x3: 
- 2x3x3: 
- 3x3x3 BLD: 
- Clock (3x3): 
- Clock (5x5): .
- Clock (10x10): 
- Dino Cube: 
- Face-Turning Octahedron:
- Gigaminx: 
- Helicopter Cube:
- Megaminx: 
- Pyraminx: 
- Skewb: 
- Square-1: 
- Super-X:


----------



## Owen (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll miss this competition... 

1x3x3 AO12:







Not a PB, but close.


----------



## Kynit (Dec 31, 2010)

2x2: 22.096 7.865 8.489 (24.156) 7.572 (5.11) 15.406 8.612 9.023 9.231 7.018 6.93 = 10.224
I don't practice 2x2 enough... using 2 sets of 3x3 COLL. A lot of alg mistakes.

3x3: 24.317 (49.849) 34.447 30.182 (22.032) 23.788 27.44 29.078 35.18 25.16 27.349 36.188 = 29.313
Ew... I'm a bit out of practice.

4x4: (1:26.628) (1:51.699) 1:34.35 1:48.78 1:51.032 = 1:44.721
I hate PLL parity on computer 4x4s 

5x5: (2:54.535) 2:27.191 2:52.01 2:24.054 (2:19.883) = 2:34.418
Wow! 2:19 must be a PB!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 11.096 12.568 10.311 9.645 10.77 9.969 (8.144) 8.331 9.239 10.063 (15.642) 11.778 => 10.3770
*4x4x4*: 33.596 35.766 (40.08) (31.683) 31.788 => 33.7167
*5x5x5*: (52.159) (1:01.787) 55.57 54.362 52.258 => 54.0630
*6x6x6*: 1:54.451 1:47.037 (1:43.712) (2:01.536) 1:49.603 => 1:50.3637
*7x7x7*: 2:40.129 2:38.537 2:36.563 (2:27.49) (2:41.773) => 2:38.4097
*1x3x3*: (1.569) 0.382 0.117 0.204 0.391 0.124 0.427 0.078 0.119 0.45 1.553 (0.053) => 0.3845
*Clock (5x5)*: 28.078 32.922 26.344 27.032 28.703 31.969 27.937 33.437 29.641 29.281 29.906 30.297 => 29.5766
*Clock (3x3)*: 12.484 10.516 13.875 8.594 8.531 9.703 8.578 9.656 11.031 7.594 8.969 9.484 => 9.7546
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:03.406 2:09.796 2:06.344 2:03.156 2:08.375 => 2:06.0417
*2x2x3*: (13.594) 4.016 6.203 4.937 3.953 11.000 3.546 4.344 4.140 (3.047) 3.547 3.406 => 4.9092
*2x3x3*: 7.125 6.812 8.469 8.484 (11.829) 9.938 8.797 6.484 8.390 8.062 7.000 (5.984) => 7.9561
*2x2x2*: 4.021 3.296 7.398 (9.406) 5.561 (2.31) 4.912 2.844 4.479 3.088 3.9 4.158 => 4.3657
*Pyraminx*: (6.890) 5.437 5.047 4.484 3.922 6.062 4.687 4.406 5.031 3.969 4.906 (3.203) => 4.7951
*Square-1*: (29.938) 28.859 (16.578) 23.640 25.954 => 26.1510
*Megaminx*: 1:05.860 1:06.594 59.516 1:03.562 1:05.016 => 1:04.8127
*Gigaminx*: 6:34.047 6:28.672 6:05.969 => 6:22.8960
*Dino Cube*: 10 8 9 9 9 7 12 8 8 9 12 6 => 8.9
*Super-X*: 1:34 49 1:25 1:17 2:18 => 1:25.3
*Helicopter Cube*: 34 36 35 28 35 => 34.7
*Skewb*: 11 20 19 12 12 13 13 13 11 16 16 17 => 14.2
*FTO*: 1:29 1:20 1:18 1:23 1:04 => 1:20.3
*3BLD*: DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF => DNF


----------



## moogra (Jan 1, 2011)

3x3x3:
20.05, 20.32, 18.60, 19.63, 17.91, 15.97, 17.13, 21.76, 13.93, 18.16, 20.29, 15.22
current avg12: 18.33 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 18.33 (σ = 1.72)

2x2x2:
4.77, 6.22, 8.26, 9.58, 5.91, 5.62, 5.62, 2.71, 8.63, 3.35, 8.17, 7.41
current avg12: 6.40 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 6.40 (σ = 1.61)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2011)

*333:* 10.31, 10.18, 12.56, 8.21, 10.55, 5.55, 11.30, 12.31, 9.42, 10.57, 10.37, 10.52 => 10.374

LOL no warming at all 

+ LOL 5.55 pll skip 

+ LOL just subbed qq by 0.003 hehehe 

*223:* 7.10, 3.60, 7.38, 3.15, 10.83, 2.67, 4.00, 6.05, 4.11, 5.50, 0.77, 4.68 => 4.824

meh...

*222:* 5.16, 3.96, (10.06), 4.08, 4.01, 3.90, 5.05, 8.01, 4.11, 2.82, 3.55, (2.19) => 4.46

*Sq-1:* 60.32, 26.79, DNF, 51.53, 56.92

*444:* 48.75, 38.27, (1:10.43), (31.72), 41.04 => 42.69

I kept screwing up on parity... (the 31 had no parity)

*555:* 1:37.79, 1:18.07, 1:09.54, 1:17.54, 1:23.99 => 1:19.87


----------



## MrData (Jan 1, 2011)

Lack of computer good enough to run jflysim without lagging = not submitting anything.
Oh well, I'll never forget to do this again.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 117 points!!!
*2:* Robert-Y - 25 points!!
*3:* Erik - 15 points!
4: Kynit - 6 points
5: ben1996123, Owen, SimonWestlund, & Yes, We Can! - 4 points
9: flan & Sa967St - 2 points
11: moogra - 1 point
12: rickcube, mande, & Zane_C - 0 points 


Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. Erik: 3.369
2. SimonWestlund: 3.915
3. qqwref: 4.3657
4. Robert-Y: 4.465
5. moogra: 6.396
6. Yes, We Can!: 6.660
7. rickcube: 6.698
8. mande: 7.931
9. Kynit: 10.2242
10. Zane_C: 10.536
11. flan: 12.215

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 10.3740
2. qqwref: 10.3770
3. Erik: 11.120
4. Sa967St: 16.979
5. Yes, We Can!: 17.110
6. SimonWestlund: 17.266
7. moogra: 18.328
8. rickcube: 23.682
9. mande: 24.698
10. Zane_C: 27.778
11. Kynit: 29.3129
12. flan: 35.181

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 33.7167
2. Robert-Y: 42.687
3. Kynit: 1:44.7207
4. flan: DNS

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 54.0630
2. Robert-Y: 1:19.867
3. Kynit: 2:34.4183

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:50.3637

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:38.4097

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.3845
2. Owen: 0.4501
3. Yes, We Can!: 2.1810
4. flan: 3.8

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 4.8240
2. qqwref: 4.9092

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. Erik: 7.831
2. qqwref: 7.9561

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: DNF

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.7546

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 29.5766

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:06.0417

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.9

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:20.3

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:22.8960

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 34.7

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:04.8127

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.7951

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 14.2

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 26.1510
2. ben1996123: 35.667
3. Robert-Y: 56.257

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:25.3
```


----------

